
Show HN: Litewait – A Bandwidth Saving Browser - dosy
https://freedemo.litewait.io
======
mattbgates
Signed up. Did everything that was asked.

Reached: This site can’t be reached The webpage at
[https://freedemo.litewait.io:8070/](https://freedemo.litewait.io:8070/) might
be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
ERR_TUNNEL_CONNECTION_FAILED

~~~
dosy
thanks for report. I just tried it, worked okay. I haven't seen that before,
trying to work out why that happened. what browser and device did you use? if
you try now does it work?

~~~
mattbgates
Hey dosy, I apologize.. it wasn't your fault.. I was behind a firewall at
work.

------
hxegon
Cool idea but how do I find out more aside from signing up? How does this save
me bandwidth? What does using litewait look like?

~~~
dosy
thanks. I should add this information

------
dosy
Here's a free demo of this bandwidth saving browser.

~~~
tole42
there is a typo in:
[https://freedemo.litewait.io/current/pay/event/stripecharge](https://freedemo.litewait.io/current/pay/event/stripecharge):
<input required="" pattern="[a-zA-Z0-9.-:]{3,20}" [type="password"
name="password" placeholder="password">

type="password" not [type="password"

~~~
dosy
thank you

------
dosy
shutting it down to make some fixes.

